# a vocês = a vos?



## samj7

*Olá ! 
 
um perguntinha:
 
é certo que....
 
disseram a você = disseram-lhe
 
mas
 
disseram a vocês = disseram-vos
 
não deve ser  ‘disseram-lhes’
 
?? 
 
Obrigada
sam
 
 
*


----------



## Outsider

De facto, devia ser "disseram-lhes", e algumas pessoas dizem assim. No entanto, muita gente diz "disseram-vos" em Portugal, apesar de ser incorrecto.


----------



## samj7

obrigada Outsider


----------



## Caco.PE

Outsider said:


> De facto, devia ser "disseram-lhes", e algumas pessoas dizem assim. No entanto, muita gente diz "disseram-vos" em Portugal, apesar de ser incorrecto.



Olá Outsider, leio bastante este fórum e considero que V. é uma pessoa preparada nos três idiomas do fórum WordReference.

Uma dúvida "disseram-lhe, disseram-lhe e disseram-vos". O verbo *dizer* é transitivo indireto de pessoa e direto de objeto? Dizer algo a alguém? Nesse caso usamos o lhe ou lhes, correto? E se em Português europeu ele for transitivo direto de pessoa e objeto, então disseram-vos não estaria mal. Qual a sua opnião?


----------



## coolbrowne

Estimado conterrâneo (cidade pequena porém decente )

Repare que não se questiona a transitividade do verbo dizer (o qual, de fato, *é* transitivo direto e indireto) mas o fato de que o tratamento usado é *vocês* e não *vós*

Mais um tempinho no forum e vocência verá que são _muito mais_ que três





Caco.PE said:


> ...uma pessoa preparada nos três idiomas do fórum WordReference.


Saudações pernambucanas


----------



## reka39

Hello! Is 'a vocês' in the following sentence a vocative? 'A vocês, que sabem como eu comecei?' Moreover, what does it mean? Thanks!


----------



## Istriano

Em Portugal, até nos livros escolares há essa mistura: Vocês + vos/vosso (em vez de os/lhes/seu).


> É freqüente - e talvez exclusivo - este uso. Um português pergunta, normalmente, a um amigo: - Esta casa é sua?; mas, se a pergunta é dirigida ao casal, o sua converte-se em vossa.


(Dicionário Aurélio)

Acontece que em Portugal você pode escrever _vocês+vos/vosso _em uma redação e nenhum professor de português vai lhe corrigir.
O mesmo se dá na Argentina:_ vos+te_.

Já no Brasil, não nos é permitido misturar_ você+te/teu _em uma redação, muitos professores vão achar ''feio, falta de cultura, um ataque à língua de Camões'' ...
É só ler Pasquale e Sacconi...


----------



## reka39

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal, até nos livros escolares há essa mistura: Vocês + vos/vosso (em vez de os/lhes/seu).
> 
> (Dicionário Aurélio)
> 
> Acontece que em Portugal você pode escrever _vocês+vos/vosso _em uma redação e nenhum professor de português vai lhe corrigir.
> O mesmo se dá na Argentina:_ vos+te_.
> 
> Já no Brasil, não nos é permitido misturar_ você+te/teu _em uma redação, muitos professores vão achar ''feio, falta de cultura, um ataque à língua de Camões'' ...
> É só ler Pasquale e Sacconi...



Thanks for helping me! Unfortunately I haven't understood what you mean, can you rephrase it with reference to my example? Perhaps I should had opened a new threat, my proble is that I can't understand the function of 'a vocês' in the sentence. Sorry for bothering you! Grazie!


----------



## Istriano

samj7 said:


> *Olá !
> 
> um perguntinha:
> 
> é certo que....
> 
> disseram a você = disseram-lhe
> 
> mas
> 
> disseram a vocês = disseram-vos
> 
> não deve ser  ‘disseram-lhes’
> 
> ??
> 
> Obrigada
> sam
> 
> 
> *



Nunca ouvi um português falar assim:_ Disseram a você_ (nem _Disseram para você._)

O que sempre ouvi em Portugal:

_disseram-lhe isso _(átono):_ A si, disseram-lhe isso _(tônico)  [aqui eu usaria: _Disseram/falaram para você _ou _Te/Lhe disseram/falaram_]
_disseram-vos_ _isso _(átono): _A vocês, disseram-vos isso _(tônico) [aqui eu usaria: _Disseram/falaram para vocês_]


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hello! Is 'a vocês' in the following sentence a  vocative? 'A vocês, que sabem como eu comecei*?'* Moreover, what does it  mean? Thanks!


Essa interrogação faz parte da frase em questão?

Se for uma dedicatória, sem a interrogação, subentende-se o  verbo dedicar, sendo "a vocês" um objeto indireto
(Dedico) a vocês, que sabem como eu comecei.  
(Este livro é dedicado) a vocês, que sabem como eu comecei. 

Se há a interrogação, o autor pode ter a intenção de ser irônico, questionando se alguém realmente sabe como ele começou ou se deve mesmo dedicar a essas pessoas. Seguindo o raciocinio anterior eu interpretaria como:
(Devo dedicar) a vocês, que sabem como meu comecei?


----------



## Istriano

reka39 said:


> Thanks for helping me! Unfortunately I haven't understood what you mean, can you rephrase it with reference to my example? Perhaps I should had opened a new threat, my proble is that I can't understand the function of 'a vocês' in the sentence. Sorry for bothering you! Grazie!



In Portugal, they use *a+pronoun* only for adding stress, for both indirect object and direct object, and most of the time the clitic is repeated:

_disseram-lhe isso _(átono):_ *A si,* disseram-lhe isso _(tônico)  [aqui eu usaria: _Disseram/falaram para você _ou _Te/Lhe disseram/falaram_]
_disseram-vos_ _isso _(átono): _*A vocês*, disseram-vos isso _(tônico)  [aqui eu usaria: _Disseram/falaram para vocês_]

_viram-no lá _(átono): _*A si*, viram-no lá_ (tônico) [_Viram você lá_ em português brasileiro neutro]
_viram-vos lá _(átono): _*A vocês*, viram-vos lá_ (tônico)  [_Viram vocês lá_ em português brasileiro neutro]

_Disse a vocês_ sounds very Brazilian in Portugal but it may have some limited acceptance, and _Disse para vocês_ sounds extremely Brazilian and ungrammatical in Portugal.
Untill 30 years ago _a você _was ungrammatical in Portugal, but now all Portuguese people sing _parabéns a você_ and never _parabéns a si_ when there's an anniversary,
this may be due to RedeGlobo soap operas influence. In Portugal the most common/neutral use is:_ Disse-vos_ (unstressed);_ Disse-vos a vocês _(stressed), and not_ Disse a vocês_, let alone _Disse para vocês._
I haven't heard anyone using: _Disse-lhes_ for the people spoken to.  This may be as strange in Luso speech as_ Vi-o_ is in Brazilian. 

If you compare it to Italian:

_Vejo-te_ (Ti vedo),_ Vejo-te a ti _(Vedo te) in Portugal
_Te vejo ~ Vejo você_ (Ti vedo), _Vejo você_ (Vedo te) in Brazil  [stronger stress on _você _in the last example]

_Vejo-vos _(Vi vedo), _Vejo-vos a vocês_ (Vedo voi) in Portugal
_Vejo vocês _(Vi vedo), _Vejo vocês _(Vedo voi) in Brazil [stronger stress on _vocês _in the last example]


----------



## Vanda

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal, até nos livros escolares há essa mistura: Vocês + vos/vosso (em vez de os/lhes/seu).
> 
> (Dicionário Aurélio)
> 
> Já no Brasil, não nos é permitido misturar_ você+te/teu _em uma redação, muitos professores vão achar ''feio, falta de cultura, um ataque à língua de Camões'' ...
> É só ler Pasquale e Sacconi...



E aí, de repente, eles dão de cara com Machado de Assis fazendo esta mistura e ficam embasbacados:


> SETE SEMANAS depois, chegou a Barbacena esta carta, datada do Rio de Janeiro,      toda do punho do Quincas Borba
> 
> Meu caro senhor e amigo.
> *Você* há de ter estranhado o meu silêncio. Não lhe      tenho escrito por certos motivos particulares, etc. Voltarei breve; mas quero      comunicar-lhe desde já um negócio reservado, reservadíssimo.
> 
> Quem sou eu, Rubião? Sou Santo Agostinho. Sei que há de sorrir,      porque você é um ignaro, Rubião; a nossa intimidade permitia-me      dizer palavra mais crua, mas faço-lhe esta concessão, que é      a última. Ignaro!
> 
> Ouça, ignaro. Sou Santo Agostinho; descobri isto anteontemouça      e cale-se. (.....) Adeus, ignaro. Não contes a ninguém o que te acabo de corfiar      se não queres perder as orelhas. Cala-te, guarda, e agradece a boa      fortuna de ter por amigo um grande homem, como eu, embora não me compreendas.      Hás de compreender-me. Logo que tornar a Barbacena, dar-te-ei em termos      explicados, simples, adequados ao entendimento de um asno, a verdadeira noção      do grande homem. Adeus, lembranças ao meu pobre Quincas Borba. Não      esqueças de lhe dar leite; leite e banhos; adeus, adeus... Teu do coração




Mas fica válido o que o Istriano ressaltou: não podemos misturar os tratamentos em redações e escritas formais. Proibido pelos gramáticos e obedecido estritamente pelos responsáveis pela correção.


----------



## reka39

Istriano said:


> In Portugal, they use *a+pronoun* only for adding stress, for both indirect object and direct object, and most of the time the clitic is repeated:




In my exemple they are stressing the subject of the sentence, isn't it?


----------



## giffard2

Uma dúvida relacionada: em Portugal, o uso de "si" sem ser reflexivo (eu dei aquele presente a si) é apenas coloquial e condenado pelas gramáticas? No Brasil não se usa "si" sem este ter sentido reflexivo (em qualquer situação: coloquial, regional, formal etc), e isso é respaldado pelas gramáticas. A dúvida é se o uso de "si" sem ter sentido reflexivo é aceito na linguagem formal pelas gramáticas em Portugal.

Atenção, Machado de Assis não misturou "você" e "tu", ele usou um em uma fala e o outro na outra. O nível de formalidade mudou, na verdade.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> _Disse a vocês_ sounds very Brazilian in Portugal but it may have some limited acceptance, and _Disse para vocês_ sounds extremely Brazilian and ungrammatical in Portugal.
> Untill 30 years ago _a você _was ungrammatical in Portugal, but now all Portuguese people sing _parabéns a você_ and never _parabéns a si_ when there's an anniversary,
> this may be due to RedeGlobo soap operas influence. In Portugal the most common/neutral use is:_ Disse-vos_ (unstressed);_ Disse-vos a vocês _(stressed), and not_ Disse a vocês_, let alone _Disse para vocês._
> I haven't heard anyone using: _Disse-lhes_ for the people spoken to.  This may be as strange in Luso speech as_ Vi-o_ is in Brazilian.



Bem... eu tenho mais do dobro desses 30 anos e devo dizer que já na minha infância '_disse a vocês_' era comum (o que não era, nem nunca foi aceite, de facto, é '_disse para vocês'_). Posso-lhe garantir que os meus professores se dirigiam à turma usando uma destas três alternativas: _'Já vos disse que não permito', 'Já lhes disse que não permito', 'Já disse a vocês que não permito'_ ou, no singular, _'Já te disse (a ti)', Já lhe disse (a si)', 'ou 'Já disse a você'_. Convém referir que, nessa época, a vigilância sobre a correcção formal da linguagem era muito mais apertada do que é hoje e não havia praticamente nenhuma influência brasileira aqui em Portugal: zero na televisão, zero na rádio, zero na imprensa. Já tinha pelo menos dez anos quando vi pela primeira vez à venda uma dessas revistinhas da Editora Abril com histórias do Mickey e do Pato Donald, cuja leitura, aliás, não era muito apreciada lá em casa (o meu pai estava convencido de que aquilo só nos fazia mal!). Um pouco antes,tinha aparecido a edição brasileira das Selecções do Reader's Digest e não me lembro rigorosamente de mais nada. A divulgação desses materiais era bastante limitada, não porque fossem objecto de nenhuma censura, mas, mais prosaicamente, porque havia pouco dinheiro para gastar neles. Foi já na fase tardia da adolescência que comecei a ler literatura brasileira, designadamente os romances do Jorge Amado, aí sim às escondidas, porque muitos deles estavam proibidos. O que se divulgou muito nos últimos 30 anos não foi o uso do '_você_', nem de construções com '_você_', que, como referi, já eram velhas antes, mas outras construções e palavras do léxico brasileiro. O '_Parabéns a você_' também já se cantava nesse tempo e nunca lhe conheci outra versão, mas admito que, na altura, a frase soava estranha, embora, como digo o uso de _'você/vocês' _noutras expressões não constituisse nenhuma anomalia. A partir daí podemos falar, efectivamente, de uma influência sensível e, sobretudo, duradoura, gerada, efectivamente, pelas novelas da Globo, que, nos primeiros tempos provocaram o deslumbramento geral. Lembro-me, inclusivamente, de que o impacto da primeira novela brasileira que cá foi transmitida (a 'Gabriela, Cravo e Canela', com a Sónia Braga, em 1977), foi tal que até a Comissão Política do Partido Comunista, constituída por gente ferreamente disciplinada e, obviamente, nada dada a frioleiras, interrompia as reuniões à hora da novela. Mas, em resumo, o que quero dizer é que o uso do _'você' _em Portugal é muito anterior às novelas brasileiras e não lhes pode ser assacado.   
E quanto a _'Disse-lhes' _dirigido aos interlocutores, peço desculpa, pode ser efectivamente menos frequente do que '_Disse a vocês_', mas não é nada incomum. Há até frases em que me parece que é mais frequente, como por exemplo _'Disse-lhes que não fizessem isto, mas vocês fizeram!'_


----------



## Istriano

Bom, no Brasil, nenhum professor de português vai corrigir _Chegaram novas mensagens para você, Mandou uma carta para ela, Nunca darei dinheiro para eles...
_É só escrever sempre PARA e nunca PRA. As gramáticas modernas já aceitam esse uso da preposição PARA (em vez de A), introduzindo um objeto indireto, principalmente com os verbos ditransitivos. A preposição A em muitos casos soa um tanto pedante na minha variante de português: Ela é mais comum com objetos inanimados e abstratos: _Dar/Mandar um presente para ela_ (concreto+animado: se prefere PARA), _Dar valor a ela_ (abstrato+animado: se prefere A), _dar valor ao que já foi dito _(abstrato+inanimado: mais comum A).
Aliás com uns verbos esse uso é quase categórico: _Ligaram para você_ (e não_ Ligaram a você_)._ Olharam para nós._ (e não_ Olharam a nós_).
Na língua falada, às vezes usamos a preposição EM:_ Dar um beijo nela, Olha nos meus olhos...
_Mas também há muitas preferências pessoais: eu falo _pertencer a, dever (algo) a_, mas conheço gente que diz: _pertencer para, dever (algo) para..._


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Chegaram novas mensagens para você/*si/ti,  => usual em Pt, acho que nenhum professor corrigiria esta forma*. Mandou uma carta para ela=> *também se ouve em Pt, especialmente em linguagem informal, a par de mandou/enviou-lhe uma carta
> *_
> Aliás com uns verbos esse uso é quase categórico: _Ligaram para você_/*ti/si/ => também ocorre num registro mais descontraído, a par de ligaram-te/lhe.*_ Olharam para nós._ (e não_ Olharam a nós_). *Olharam a nós é muito estranho aqui em Portugal. O normal é olhar para alguém/alguma coisa.*


----------

